# Old Xingyiquan Videos



## Xue Sheng (Feb 16, 2017)

Old Xingyiquan Videos - Blog Post

I was looking for videos of older people doing Internal Martial arts because of this thread

Older Martial Artists - aging and abilities

I came across some amazing guys that I posted in that thread. But I also came across some old films of Xingyiquan that I wanted to post as well, and one of those is of Yang Tong, who was 70 at the time, and moves better than many younger Xingyiquan practice today. Actually the Yang Tong video has given me a bit of inspiration and a goal to shoot for.







_Wang Ji Wu 1891 - 1991 (Xingyiquan)_


----------

